# grup.conf

## guije

Hallo,

ist diese Zeile soi richtig?  Ich verstehe nicht warum da 2 x root= drin steht.

```
root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r12  root=/dev/ram0 root=/dev/sda3

```

----------

## Randy Andy

Hallo guije

wenn du deinen kernel selbst erstellt hast, dann müsstest du die Zeile so aussehen lassen.

```

root (hd0,0)

kernel          /boot/linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r12  root=/dev/sda3
```

Wenn du eine Genkernel verwendest dann so, bis auf die zu ändernden Versionsnummen.

```

root            (hd0,0)

kernel          /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.35-gentoo-r9 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc real_root=/dev/sda1

initrd          /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.35-gentoo-r9

```

Gruß, Live von der OpenRheinRuhr,

Andy.

----------

